# A question about placentas - what do you do with them?



## LazyS (30 January 2011)

While I was out hacking today I passed a yard and barn with cows and new born calves, so sweet, stood with horse watching them for a while in the sunshine (quite pleasant) - he was not at all phased - anyway, question - one of the cows was eating a placenta - does anyone know if that is usual? What do people do with their mare's placenta? After my mare had passed hers (twice) and they were checked to make sure they were all there I put them out in the far part of the field for the Red Kites. I know they got most of the first one but the second time think it was most likely foxes ate it. Wonder if they were left in the stable whether a mare would eat hers too! I heard that women can 'eat' theirs after giving birth (lovely!) not had any two-leggeds myself so will never know!
Sorry for strange question but was curious.


----------



## MissMistletoe (30 January 2011)

ooo nice!

I kept my mare's in a plastic sack ready for the vet to check that it was still in one piece and nothing retained inside her.

I think someone took it away to dispose of it somewhere.


----------



## hobo (30 January 2011)

Yes it is normal for cows to eat their placentas or at least have a good chew on it. Any left overs either the foxes or the dog like it!


----------



## Maesfen (30 January 2011)

Like you, after being checked they're out for the foxes on the other side of the common.  I've never known any of my mares even think about eating theirs but I wonder if it's a nature thing to hide the birth from predators or something like that.

No, I didn't eat mine nor would I want to, uck!


----------



## mon (30 January 2011)

both cows and sheep will eat thiers if not removed hink dogs will as well know i get sick of seeing our dogs having a good chew in lambing yard, and not much worse than standing on one and  slipping everywhere


----------



## xloopylozzax (30 January 2011)

Dad used to throw it high up in a tree or hedge or something while saying a little song/poem. something supersticious no doubt, never got chance to ask him...

the sheep love it, good chance to get some minerals and stuff back mmm lol


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (31 January 2011)

What you should be doing is looking online for the recipe to harvest the placenta. Freeze and save for use as wound healers. Absolutely amazing the results you can get. 

Terri


----------



## Alec Swan (31 January 2011)

As L_L's dad,  throw them up into the hedge!  Not too sure about a poem or song though!  Strangely,  within a day or so,  the entire bag evaporates (?)  until it resembles tissue paper.

I once had a ewe who choked herself to death,  eating her own afterbirth.  

Thankfully,  my own wife resisted the temptation to eat hers.  I wouldn't have fancied kissing her directly afterwards!!

Alec.


----------



## MissTyc (31 January 2011)

After collecting and checking he chuck ours into the hedge and the foxes, badgers, birds have it within hours.


----------



## Spook (31 January 2011)

I think it is supposed to be a hawthorn hedge or tree, something to do with superstition?.......for some reason if the "clacker" (I do not know the name for the rubbery thing the foal sucks prior to birth) was found it was nailed over the box door for luck!


----------



## charliesarmy (31 January 2011)

My mare hid hers in the stable, so no intention of eating it, once it was checked I buried it on the muckheap..didnt think of doing anything else with it


----------



## cruiseline (31 January 2011)

Equilibrium Ireland said:



			What you should be doing is looking online for the recipe to harvest the placenta. Freeze and save for use as wound healers. Absolutely amazing the results you can get. 

Terri
		
Click to expand...

Thats really interesting, any links?


----------



## LazyS (31 January 2011)

Spook said:



			I think it is supposed to be a hawthorn hedge or tree, something to do with superstition?.......for some reason if the "clacker" (I do not know the name for the rubbery thing the foal sucks prior to birth) was found it was nailed over the box door for luck!
		
Click to expand...

Think its called a 'hippomane'.


----------



## Enfys (31 January 2011)

Check it, then leave it in a bucket for the Vet to check out when he comes later. After that I take it down into the woods, either the dogs, foxes or the coyotes will take it, whichever gets there first.


----------



## Equilibrium Ireland (31 January 2011)

cruiseline said:



			Thats really interesting, any links?
		
Click to expand...

I will try and source that for you thus evening. Have no foals of my own coming this year but plan on harvesting one from a friends mare.

Terri


----------



## TangoCurly (31 January 2011)

As my mare has good breeding and has been well brought up, hers landed in her dinner bowl after giving birth so when i found her eating it, she was at least doing so with good table manners!


----------



## LazyS (31 January 2011)

TangoCurly said:



			As my mare has good breeding and has been well brought up, hers landed in her dinner bowl after giving birth so when i found her eating it, she was at least doing so with good table manners!
		
Click to expand...

Love it!!!  He he.  So they DO eat it too!


----------



## TangoCurly (31 January 2011)

SuenRoux said:



			Love it!!!  He he.  So they DO eat it too! 

Click to expand...

They do indeed.  I hope that when she foals again she will have mastered the use of cutlery...


----------



## lornaA (31 January 2011)

i left Angus's at the vets and they disposed of it.  I got the vet to check it for me as it was our first foal so wanted to be sure.


----------



## gadetra (31 January 2011)

I throw it over a hawthorn bush!


----------



## elizabeth1 (31 January 2011)

Our New Forest pony I had as a child foaled outside and in both cases ate the placenta.She herself had been foaled on the forest so maybe it is something native ponies do.


----------



## Anne_GTI (31 January 2011)

In Holland it's a tradition for horsebreeders to hang them in a tree. 
Superstision believe that the foal would grow up well with a scoopy eye. 

The placenta of the horse was hung in the tree: otherwise it was certainly dead foal; against hitting the water and drown, to ensure that the colt his head lifts, to ensure that the foal will not be crippled, then it was foal a good carriage horse, then gave the colt a proud attitude, the foal later jump up

Anyway the buzzard has a great meal each year.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (31 January 2011)

Put it in the fox trap, caught a fox, hooray!


----------



## batty100 (31 January 2011)

Have been told that they are very good for roses!


----------



## marie_d_3 (1 February 2011)

I buried it.  It was very heavy though because after the vet checked it, he threw it in my mare's water bucket for some reason?!


----------



## Maesfen (1 February 2011)

Lol, mine always go in a bucket with some water to keep it moist so it's easier for the vet to handle when he checks (I always check it but leave it for him as my back up).  Also easier to carry in the bucket (minus water!) over the common to dump for the foxes.


----------



## peanut (1 February 2011)

I was unfortunate enough to find one dumped on the muck heap.  Yuk!


----------



## dawn m (1 February 2011)

put mine in a bin liner and then in the wheelie bin.  oops.


----------



## Spring Feather (1 February 2011)

I check them all an hour or so after the foals are born then I take the placentas down to one of our far fields and dump them.  They are always gone by the next day so some wild animals get a good feast out of them .


----------



## rachi0 (1 February 2011)

cruiseline said:



			Thats really interesting, any links?
		
Click to expand...

The only bit of the placenta you want for wound healing is the amnion.. Basically.. you want to cut it away from the rest of the placenta.. put it in a bucket of VERY mild hibiscrub.. (so mild that you can hardly see you have any in!).. Soak it for a bit.. make sure its nice and clean and no blood or clots anywhere! (prob an idea to run it under the tap before soaking in hibiscrub)... then after not too long soaking.. cut to a few different sizes.. and place in freezer bags - label large medium or small (or however u want to do it!) and freeze!!!

When you have a wound you need it for.. defrost (don't microwave!!!) and use!!! its fantastic stuff!!! and free!


----------



## SmilingMadly (1 February 2011)

I've only ever known them to be incinerated.


----------



## kit279 (2 February 2011)

They are very good for roses, believe it or not!  Mulch it with some soil and watch 'em go!


----------



## Laafet (2 February 2011)

We have to pay for them to be taken away - DEFRA regulations, before they were burned or buried.


----------

